# CVA Scout V2 handgun caliber?



## mhayes (Oct 21, 2015)

Been looking at a handgun for deer and hogs. CVA has the best price and I feel sure the accuracy between the TC and CVA for how I shoot will not be noticed by me. So here is the delima. I can't swap out barrels so I have to choose right first time. Again deer and hogs, shots around 100-125 on the deer max. .243 or .44 mag in a 14" barrel? Or the 300 blackout in a 11"? What will perform best for me and the game based on the caliber and barrel? I am leaning towards the 300 because I get get a bigger than 100 grain bullet. Anyone know about the recoil with a 300 handgun? Thanks


----------



## frosty20 (Oct 22, 2015)

the 300 on the cva has a threaded barrel so you could add a suppressor as well


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 22, 2015)

.44 mag or .243 for the ammo selection. I'd lean more towards the .44 for no other reason than I've never known anyone shooting the .243 on a pistol platform.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2015)

If the CVA will shoot as good as my 12" Encore .44mag, it will be great.  With my handloads, it is shooting 1.5MOA.  I have rifles that I can't get to shoot that good.  However, I have been unable to get the Encore to shoot that well with rifle barrels.  I had a .460 S&W barrel and couldn't get it to shoot .460 cartridges worth a flip in the pistol.  A .44mag will easily handle 100-125.


----------

